# "Topwaters & Tungsten"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Mid-Bay Trout & Back Marsh Reds*

Capt. Donnie Heath's fishing report is strong from Tuesday. "A little update for you on throwing soft Plastics and topwater this morning. As we were headed across the bay this morning a strong West Wind started blowing in having to pull an audible we shot to some back Lakes and started working over grass and mud pockets finding plenty of trout and redfish. With full limits of trout and redfish. We released over 25 keeper trout and several too many to count undersized trout and plenty of keeper redfish up to 26 inches long. The top water bite was good until mid-morning then changing over to soft plastics seem to do the trick."

*Duck Report*

Duck hunting is looking strong ahead of the first decent cold front this weekend. Capt. Jsmes Cunningham amd Capt. Chris Cady report solid decoy action on slick winds. Species being taken include Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwal, Teal, Bluebill, Canvasback, and the occasional Shoveler.

*December/February Off Peak Specials*

Join us during the duck split closure from 11/27 to 12/09 and February 2017 for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our Newsletter Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Tis The Season, Enjoy!


----------

